# Unhappy Liberty



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

My bichon Cosita injured her back and is on crate rest for 4-6 weeks. Needless to say, it hasn't been a lot of fun for any of us, though it's been a lot better than I thought it would be. Poor Liberty though just doesn't understand why her playmate/snuggler/partner in crime/bosswoman is stuck in there 24/7. She also doesn't understand why Cosita gets all these timefillers (long-lasting treats) and she doesn't. I'd love to give them to her, but they give her diarrhea. Kongs just don't last as long! Today she was watching Cosita chew her bully stick, and I told her for the umpteenth time, "I'm so sorry sweety, but Cosita hurt her back, and she has to be in that crate for a long, long time! Aren't you glad you don't have to be stuck in your crate for so long?" She looked at me and crated herself.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww, poor Libby  we'll have to take her for a poodle hike soon to cheer her up.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

aww… i wish cosita a speedy recovery and i feel sorry for liberty too - it's hard to not be able to play w/ her playmate and seeing her getting all the treats is definitely a torture!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor dogs - but clever poodle! Hope Cosita geta better quickly, and they can get back to their happy life of fun and games together.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Best wishes for Cosita's speedy recovery! 

(But I have to tell you the story of Liberty crating herself in sympathy/solidarity, even if only to beg for a bully stick, was a first class display of poodle AWESOME)


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Laughing and agreeing with that last post! Poodles are SO smart!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Liberty is such a martyr, she will lanquish in prison and eat nothing but bread and water if it means she will get a bully stick. Prison life is tough, but I will do whatever it takes!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

we should have a sticky thread about poodle awesome where people will share stories like this


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Cosita really does usually take the lead, and Liberty typically follows. Without her leader she seems kind of lost. We're 6 days into this, and even when Cosita doesn't have bully sticks or anything, Liberty has spent a lot of time either laying on the floor beside Cosita in her crate, or in her own crate, just kind of watching her. It's almost like, "If Cosita has to be incarcerated, so must I." I feel really bad for her, but besides giving her a lot of attention and loves, I'm not sure how to help her feel better about it. Then again, I understand completely, and I still feel crappy about it, so what can I expect? 22 more days to go.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wishing Cosita a very speedy recovery. And Liberty.....what a doll!!!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Poor babies, hope she gets well soon and back to her boss self.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

poor baby  Liberty is so sweet in those pictures ....


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm very sorry about Cosita  I hope she feels better quickly!! 
Maybe a poodle hike or a trip to Wheeler Farm will help Libby. Maybe she just needs me to hand feed her some treats out of my pocket 
Good Luck!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

That is so adorable, poodles are the best !
Sure hope that Cosita has a speedy recovery. I once had to crate my kitty for 6 weeks when he had an external fixator on.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww! Poor Costia! I hope she feels better soon!! Riley has really bad back flair ups sometimes. He has started to crate himself too during my lunch. I feed him, let him out, play with him then eat my lunch. I find him in his crate sleeping as he knows he has to go back in there when i leave! 

Perhaps Liberty would like a nice walk instead of a bully stick? Silly girl!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute!


----------

